

On Mailbox and why I hope to see less free services - indiekid
http://mgalligan.com/post/43093651270/on-mailbox-and-why-i-hope-to-see-less-free-services

======
cgarvis
I've used taskbox since it's beta. It competes in a similar market but doesn't
store you emails so you don't have to worry about "downtime" like what mailbox
is having currently.

<http://bit.ly/Y1mEc6>

